
Ship hits new Panama Canal wall, sparking design concerns - jaxonrice
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/26/ship-hits-new-panama-canal-wall-sparking-design-concerns
======
dpcx
I'm confused. An expanded canal, that allows for ships three times the size,
is harder to navigate? How does that work?

